# Meursault vs Aletheia II



## Superbird (Apr 25, 2015)

[size=+2]*Meursault vs Aletheia II*[/size]



Meursault said:


> *Format:* 4v4 doubles
> *Style:* Set but I don't care very much; opponent is free to decide
> *DQ:* 2 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> ...


*Meursault's active squad*

 *Malmö* - Kirlia () <Synchronize> @  [4 EXP]
 *Bastet* - Meowth () <Technician> @  [1 EXP]
 *Ruin* - Baltoy <Levitate> @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 [2 EXP]
 *Delve* - Gastly () <Levitate> @  [1 EXP]
 *Usagi* - Cleffa () <Magic Guard> @ 
 *Berlin* - Larvitar () <Guts> @  [3 EXP]
 *Myryam* - Ferroseed () <Iron Barbs> @ 
 *Ringi Cordeiro* - Chimchar () <Blaze> @ 
 *Mawatari Yuzuko* - Slakoth () <Truant> @ 
 *Ami* - Piplup () <Torrent> @ 


*Aletheia's active squad*

 *Turtlez* - Squirtle () <Torrent> @ 
 *Lazarus* - Gastly () <Levitate> [1 EXP]
 *God Killing Himself* - Rattata () <Guts> @  [2 EXP]
 *Francisco Franco* - Noibat () <Infiltrator> [2 EXP]
 *Pagliaccio* -Mime Jr. () <Soundproof> @ 
 *Brian Eno* - Elekid () <Static>
 *Road Warrior* - Pawniard () <Defiant> @ 
 *Not Espeon* - Eevee () <Adaptability> @ 
 *Frag* - Gible () <Sand Veil> @ 
 *Pan-chan* - Pancham () <Iron Fist> @ 

To start the battle
~Meursault and Aletheia will both PM me their four chosen pokémon
~I will post the lead two pokémon
~Aethelia will command first


----------



## Superbird (Apr 28, 2015)

The first pokémon on the battlefield will be as follows:

Aethelia:
 *God Killing Himself* - Rattata () <Guts> @  [2 EXP]
 *Frag* - Gible () <Sand Veil> @ 

Meursault:
 *Usagi* - Cleffa () <Magic Guard> @ 
 *Myryam* - Ferroseed () <Iron Barbs> @ 

Aethelia may now issue commands, with Meursault to order afterwards.


----------



## Aletheia (May 2, 2015)

oh god I have a battle??

I shall dub you two Team Bitey. and may ye bite in peace

this match-up is a bit awful considering our foes consist of a dragonslayer and a Steel-type, but we can do it! you just have to believe

at least we have an obvious speed advantage... let's try to get some stat conditions on those ugly mugs in the early going. God, land a *Thunder* *Wave *on _Usagi_, then go ahead and use that Magnet to get a nice *Charge Beam *followed by a *Shock Wave*. if your sparks get dodged, *focus your energies* instead

Frag! put up a *little* *Substitute* to give you some cover while we get to work on that _pesky metal orb_. once you're safe, hit a nice *Earth Power *to maybe soften him up and follow that up with a *Flamethrower* that should really hurt; again, if you're blocked, *Hone Claws??* I guess

God: *Thunder Wave@Usagi/Focus Energy~Charge Beam@Usagi/Focus Energy~Shock Wave@Usagi/Focus Energy*

Frag: *Substitute (10%)~Earth Power@Myryam/Hone Claws~Flamethrower@Myryam/Hone Claws*


----------



## nastypass (May 2, 2015)

Hah! What fools, thinking I'll allow any boring "pair them off" plays. First off, Usagi, Encore that Thunder Wave, while Myryam Seed Bombs that sub down. After that, Usagi can Icy Wind and then redirect the Flamethrower. Myryam, kindly Leech Seed and then Acid Spray Frag.

*Usagi: Encore @God ~ Icy Wind ~ Follow Me
Myryam: Seed Bomb @Frag ~ Leech Seed @Frag ~ Acid Spray @Frag*


----------



## Superbird (May 10, 2015)

When the trainers teleport in, it is clear that this is not the first battle that has taken place. The park staff have cleaned the arena up a bit, but the grass is a bit trampled and there are still the remains of various concessions in the spectator stands - without a doubt, this is one of Asber’s favorite arenas, and hey, the amount of money the league pays the park is more than worth the effort of cleaning up after every single one of them. 

After all, who would want to come here otherwise? Just standing here is painful, what with the bulky particles of hail flying through the air and the smaller barrage of sand, combined with cold rain under a somehow bright sun. But it makes for an interesting setting for pokémon battles, and to that end, two more trainers have come in with their referee for a good old-fashioned double battle.

As spectators start to wander in, upon the notice that there’s another battle going on, the battlers send out their pokémon - a Cleffa and a Ferroseed on one side, and a Gible and a Rattata on the other - and immediately the creatures cower under the harsh conditions. The ref then does his best to get ready as quickly as possible, and without delay waves his flag for the battle to begin.

*Round 1*

Meursault (*OO*OO)


Usagi - Cleffa () @ Soothe Bell
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fairy
*Ability:* Magic Guard
*Condition:* Not minding the barrage of particles much.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Encore @ God ~ Icy Wind ~ Follow Me


Myryam - Ferroseed () @ Lucky Egg
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Grass / Steel
*Ability:* Iron Barbs
*Condition:* Resolute, though the hail is somewhat grating.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Seed Bomb @ Frag ~ Leech Seed @ Frag ~ Acid Spray @ Frag

Aletheia (*OO*OO)


God Killing Himself - Rattata () @ Magnet
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Normal
*Ability:* Guts
*Condition:* Not appreciating these conditions at all.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Thunder Wave @ Usagi / Focus Energy ~ Charge Beam @ Usagi / Focus Energy ~ Shock Wave @ Usagi / Focus Energy


Frag - Gible () @ Dragon Fang
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Ground / Dragon
*Ability:* *Sand Veil*
*Condition:* Has mixed feelings about the arena.
*Status:* Sand Veil activated.
*Commands:* Substitute (10%) ~ Earth Power @ Myryam / Hone Claws ~ Flamethrower @ Myryam / Hone Claws​
God Killing Himself’s first command didn’t require him to move at all, which was fine with him - trying to get anywhere in this mishmash of weather seemed like a very bad idea. Quickly, for he had practiced the art of electricity, the Rattata built up a packet of sparks with his two teeth, and sent the Thunder Wave flying through the air, where it miraculously managed to hit its target without being completely dissipated by the hail and sand. Of course, Usagi’s lack of movement was partially to blame for this - as per her commands, she’d been watching God anyway so that she could encourage him. But as the electricity sunk into her body, she sunk to the ground, a frown coming over her face. She struggled to push herself up from the ground and encourage her opponent to do that again, but she quickly found that she could scarcely even open her mouth through the paralysis. There was no way she could carry out her command this action.

Frag, meanwhile, was busy catching weather particles out of the air, and with unimaginable speed (helped by the Sandstorm aspect with which he was especially comfortable), he soon had a little Gible-shaped doll sitting in front of him. Battered by the hail that constituted half of his Substitute’s design, Fang stepped back and sat down for a moment. And in that short moment, his Substitute exploded in a barrage of seeds. Myryam was having none of that business - her opponent wasn’t running away from this, no way. This was a fight, and his Substitute wasn’t going to fight it for him. 

On the other front, God’s successful attack had convinced him that sparks were the way to go here. Ignoring the harsh weather, the Rattata charged up another attack, this one with even more sparks, many of which settled into his fur in the process. After a short moment, he sent the those sparks flying in a relatively straight beam towards Usagi, and once again, they miraculously made it across the arena unhindered by the sand and hail flying through the air, painfully striking Usagi with more electricity. She was getting rather tired of it by now.

In the meantime, Frag was crafting an attack of his own, and the first that would damage the arena - but certainly not the last. The Gible let out a roar, and with only a second’s delay, the ground beneath Myryam exploded upwards in a blast of molten earth. The Ferroseed suddenly found herself flying through the air - well, falling - with a particular pain on her normally-impenetrable underside from that burst of energy. But her height did provide her one advantage - it was a fantastic vantage point, and she immediately took advantage of it by shooting a small seed forward at her assailant. 

As she descended, she watched the Leech Seed eagerly to see if it would hit its target, and to her dismay it looked to be coming a little bit short. It looked like she had misjudged Frag’s position in the first place - she could have sworn she had aimed perfectly, but maybe sand had gotten in the way? But then, just as it was about to hit the ground, the Leech Seed suddenly increased in height, much to both Myryam and Frag’s surprises. The change was so sudden that Frag barely had time to react, and he could really do no more than take a quick but futile step backwards as the seed slapped him on the head and immediately spawned several thin vines that curled around his head fin. And to make things worse, it was immediately followed by the brunt of the Icy Wind that had carried it, and if there was anything Frag didn’t like, it was cold. The Gible seemed to sink a little in the face of the weather, and God’s reaction wasn’t too far off - he only seemed to be in a bit less pain than his partner. Cringing from the discomfort of her paralysis, Usagi nevertheless winked at her partner, who nodded back to acknowledge her assistance.

God didn’t let the wind slow him down too much, though - with the help of the sparks in his fur, he quickly began to conjure up another blast of electricity, and this one he spread in a wide wave towards Usagi. There was no way to avoid the attack at all, and Usagi could do little but cringe in pain as she endured even more electricity. But there was at least something she could do, and that was protect her teammate. Enduring her paralysis, the Cleffa loudly called out to Frag, taunting him - she barely even felt his teammate’s attack, could he do any better? she doubted it. 

There was nothing like a good taunt to get a pokémon to attack - everyone knew that and, Frag was just as suckered in as anyone else. As he gathered flames in his mouth, he snapped to face Usagi, and at the last moment let out his stream of fire in her direction rather than Myryam’s. The Cleffa’s eyes widened in a brief but visible display of fear as the Flamethrower engulfed her, but Myryam was thankful, and as soon as the attack was over she gave her teammate another nod, to show that. And then, she let out a huge spray of acid towards Frag, the moment he closed his mouth. And some of it dissipated in the weather as it traveled across the battlefield, but the attack was never meant for power anyway, and most of the acid still reached its intended target. Frag intelligently closed his eyes as the Acid Spray hit his tough skin, somehow finding its way beneath it and beginning to itch, and the hail certainly didn’t hurt any less as a result. Really, the weather was taking its toll on everyone, save for Usagi, who had her own problems - a severe case of paralysis and a moderate burn that, while it didn’t really hurt thanks to her extraordinarily useful Magic Guard, was causing a similar amount of irritation. The next round would certainly bring her a bit of retribution.

*End of Round 1*

Meursault (*OO*OO)


Usagi - Cleffa () @ Soothe Bell
*Health:* 74%
*Energy:* 91%
*Type:* Fairy
*Ability:* Magic Guard
*Condition:* Not minding the barrage of particles much.
*Status:* Severely paralyzed. Moderately burned.
*Actions:* Fully Paralyzed ~ Icy Wind ~ Follow Me


Myryam - Ferroseed () @ Lucky Egg
*Health:* 85%
*Energy:* 88%
*Type:* Grass / Steel
*Ability:* Iron Barbs
*Condition:* Resolute, though the hail is somewhat grating.
*Status:* Normal.
*Actions:* Seed Bomb @ Frag ~ Leech Seed @Frag ~ Acid Spray @Frag

Aletheia (*OO*OO)


God Killing Himself - Rattata () @ Magnet
*Health:* 85%
*Energy:* 79%
*Type:* Normal
*Ability:* Guts
*Condition:* Not appreciating these conditions at all.
*Status:* +1 Special Attack. -1 Speed. Seeded by Myryam.
*Actions:* Thunder Wave @ Usagi ~ Charge Beam @ Usagi ~ Shock Wave @ Usagi


Frag - Gible () @ Dragon Fang
*Health:* 73%
*Energy:* 95%
*Type:* Ground / Dragon
*Ability:* *Sand Veil*
*Condition:* Has mixed feelings about the arena.
*Status:* Sand Veil activated. -1 Speed. -2 Special Defense.
*Actions:* Substitute (10%) ~ Earth Power @ Myryam ~ Flamethrower @ Usagi​
Referee Notes
~Encore’s description specifically states that it involves at least a little bit of movement, and Usagi’s paralysis roll was so low that it ended up fully paralyzed, unable to use Encore.
~Myryam’s Seed Bomb on Action 1 scored a critical hit and took out Frag’s substitute in one hit. Though it would have done 10% damage anyway.
~Attack orders have been messed with in the writing of the description, for flavor. This does not reflect the underlying mechanics, which follow the correct turn order.
~Meursault commands first next round.


----------



## nastypass (May 10, 2015)

i _knew_ i shoulda put in conditionals for the paralysis failure, blah. oh well usagi, that round went pretty well otherwise! and great thinking with icy winding the seed into its target, that's why you're the brains of this operation. >D

and superbird, would you mind not colouring the health and energy numbers? they're kind of obnoxious on non-black styles, and the light green blends in with the scyther green i use.

anyway, commands! operation fuk dragn continues. Myryam, your commands are fairly simple: drain that Gible dry. Spam Giga Drain at him all round. No torment to worry about here! If he's dug underground or Protects, Leech Seed God instead (Giga Drain her if this comes up and she's already seeded). If they're _both_ unhittable like that, throw down some Spikes.

Usagi, I would ideally like you to be draining too to make up for all the Follow Me shenanigans I have in mind for you, but I think we'll have to settle for setting that up. I want you to try Aromatherapy until you're good and mobile and won't fall over on your face, and then mimic Giga Drain. If you have an action left, use Icy Wind. Use Icy Wind if you're taunted, too.

*Usagi: Aromatherapy/Icy Wind ~ Mimic (Giga Drain)/Aromatherapy/Icy Wind ~ Icy Wind/Mimic (Giga Drain)/Aromatherapy
Myryam: Giga Drain@Frag/Leech Seed@God/Spikes x3*


----------



## Superbird (May 16, 2015)

Reminder for Aletheia: you have 8 days left.


----------



## Superbird (May 28, 2015)

Well, it's been long enough and I totally forgot. *Aletheia is disqualified.* The Database should handle the rest.


----------

